# How to replace a receptacle



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Brilliant,another good reason to raise the voltage to 347 to ground..:laughing:


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

Joe Tedesco said:


> *DIY DEATH WISH​*
> 
> 
> http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D5ol5XKjKQo​


 

I like his haircut ! :laughing::laughing:


Who's a Moron ? :whistling2:

Remember ... the hot goes on the silver screw , and the negative goes on the brass screw . 

The ground ..... not necessary !


----------



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

i'm gonna start calling devices, "housings".

Poor dude, he's so confident in himself, "let there be light".


----------



## CopperSlave (Feb 9, 2012)

Hmmm....let's see here.

Since the polarity was reversed, and he didn't run the unused screws down and, there probably isn't an EGC in that old metal box....who wants to bet that the silver screw, with the hot wire, is touching that metal box? Sure looked like it could have been to me.

The dude probably just created a bigger hazard than he already had.:001_huh:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Someone should make a video about receptacle screw identification.. 

The white wire goes to the silver screw... not the brass one..

The hot goes to the brass one...but this moron has much bigger problems than changing receptacles wrong...

I bet his house is loaded with Carlon blue electrical boxes that he is so proud of installing all by himself.. :no:


----------



## That_Dude (Feb 13, 2012)

Give it a month or so and you'll see this. Complete with a dead kid and Dad. :no:


----------



## Pete m. (Nov 19, 2011)

Tell the truth.... which one of you business owners has been trying to find contact information to give him a job offer?

Pete


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

B4T said:


> Someone should make a video about receptacle screw identification.. The white wire goes to the silver screw... not the brass one.. The hot goes to the brass one...but this moron has much bigger problems than changing receptacles wrong... I bet his house is loaded with Carlon blue electrical boxes that he is so proud of installing all by himself.. :no:


Maybe the dude is color blind?


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

Holy sheet that is the worst video I've ever seen for hackery.. it's gotta be a joke!

Reversed polarty, no grounding/bonding, it's tamper-resistant but he says you should still put in child safety plugs.

w t f

and yes, what is with that amish haircut?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Ground left or ground right?


----------



## Joe Tedesco (Mar 25, 2007)

:jester:.. and don't forget the old "BX" Type R conductors that are dried up like a pretzel, and the soldered taped (with friction tape) splices to the pigtails, and the less than the 6 inch tail.

He didn't remove his ring at the very beginning as well. The tools were impressive too. I tracked him down and called him, no reply yet and his YT page does not allow comments!


----------



## sparky402 (Oct 15, 2013)

I learned something new. I am going to start replacing all old bad housings like that. Video seemed legit so i cant go wrong.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

I just called my supply house. Seems they sell _housings_ for *¼* the price of _receptacles_. :laughing:




Joe Tedesco said:


> ......... and his YT page does not allow comments!


I'm sure this is intentional. How _dare_ someone question his authority! After all, he *does* buy his tools at Harbor Freight!


----------



## pudge565 (Dec 8, 2007)

My friend's dad called me over once because he was replacing his well's pressure tank and didn't remember how to wire the pressure switch back up.

When I got there, there was an old guy talking to him saying I think the black is your hot and the white is the negative. I chalked it up to either a very old electrician or a guy that thought he knew what he was doing.

It was a 240v single phase pump, I had it fixed in a matter of 15 minutes but had to wait for them to get new fuses as they blew the new ones they bought (created a dead short when the wired the pressure switch back up.)


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

:laughing: I've got one of those screwdrivers he was using. I'm going find it tomorrow and get rid of it.


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

hardworkingstiff said:


> :laughing: I've got one of those screwdrivers he was using. I'm going find it tomorrow and get rid of it.


 

The screwdriver is a useful tool .

The tool operating it ..... NOT SO MUCH !


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

hardworkingstiff said:


> :laughing: I've got one of those screwdrivers he was using. I'm going find it tomorrow and get rid of it.


I wanna be a *real* pro, so I'll take it off your hands.


----------



## That_Dude (Feb 13, 2012)

hardworkingstiff said:


> :laughing: I've got one of those screwdrivers he was using. I'm going find it tomorrow and get rid of it.


Burn it in a fire unless you wanna be known as a DIYer... :whistling2:


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

can we verbaly attack this diy'er


----------



## millelec (Nov 20, 2010)

ampman said:


> can we verbaly attack this diy'er


 
he's not a member. I think that makes him (very) fair game.


----------



## NacBooster29 (Oct 25, 2010)

Wow Joe kudos for tracking this fool down, and trying to set him straight.
While it is fun to joke about his lack of knowledge. It's scary as well, people may actually believe this guy and follow his instructions. 

Also his hair was some kind of trainwreck.


----------



## oldschool (Aug 2, 2008)

when I see a tradesman wearing sneakers like this ding dong... this is the kind of stuff I imagine them doing


----------



## I_get_shocked (Apr 6, 2009)

Joe Tedesco said:


> I tracked him down and called him, no reply yet !]


Thats taking it a little too far. Are you going to have problems sleeping tonite as well?


----------



## SVT CAMR (Apr 17, 2012)

What a goof ball.


----------



## reddog552 (Oct 11, 2007)

*Video Joe Knows NOT*

I wonder if this guy has gotten anyone killed. After watching 10+ videos he has on wiring, it is plain he knows nothing.AND should be sued.or castrated


----------



## Joe Tedesco (Mar 25, 2007)

Where did you find the videos he made on wiring!
Thanks


----------



## reddog552 (Oct 11, 2007)

*Video Joe knows NOT*

Go to Utube search VIDEO JOE Knowes This guy has 1000+ DIY videos.I think we need to flag his electrical posts 10+ All are unaceptical electrical practices.


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

I am going to publish my own D I Y videos . 

I'll have my 15 mins of fame , and make a million dollars to boot !









What do you think ???? :laughing::laughing::laughing:

Join me guys ! Put in your vids too !

We will all become millionaires ! :thumbup:


----------



## sparky402 (Oct 15, 2013)

oldtimer said:


> I am going to publish my own D I Y videos . I'll have my 15 mins of fame , and make a million dollars to boot ! What do you think ???? :laughing::laughing::laughing: Join me guys ! Put in your vids too ! We will all become millionaires ! :thumbup:


Looks like youre chasing someone with a needle.


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

sparky402 said:


> Looks like youre chasing someone with a needle.


 
Yep ! My hobby is D I Y G.P.







:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Joe Tedesco said:


> :jester:.. and don't forget the old "BX" Type R conductors that are dried up like a pretzel, and the soldered taped (with friction tape) splices to the pigtails, and the less than the 6 inch tail.
> 
> He didn't remove his ring at the very beginning as well. The tools were impressive too. I tracked him down and called him, no reply yet and his YT page does not allow comments!




So what do you intend to tell him Joe?

~CS~


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

reddog552 said:


> ...AND should be sued or castrated


 :lol: _"Well, sir, you can either choose to fight the lawsuit or if you'll climb up onto that table there we can do a quick out-patient procedure and remove your testicles. It's really completely up to you."_


----------



## Dan Wheeler (Nov 22, 2013)

At least he tightened the screw onto the wire.

Had one customer who asked why there receptacle burnt up.
Removed it from wall and the screws were all the way out and wires just hooked onto them.
What do you say? "Some moron didn't do it right the first time?"


----------



## Bootss (Dec 30, 2011)

isn't this the correct scenario. 2 prong convert to 3 prong)
GF I receptacle first
then downstream go three prong I don't remember)
Gfi id labels on the three prong


----------



## Dan Wheeler (Nov 22, 2013)

Lep said:


> isn't this the correct scenario. 2 prong convert to 3 prong)
> GF I receptacle first
> then downstream go three prong I don't remember)
> Gfi id labels on the three prong


That's what we do here, need to use GFCI when No grounding is installed. Then have the rest of the downstream receptacles protected.


----------



## sparky402 (Oct 15, 2013)

Dan Wheeler said:


> That's what we do here, need to use GFCI when No grounding is installed. Then have the rest of the downstream receptacles protected.


How are the outlets downstream protected if there is no ground. We have to replace allthe outlets with gfi.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

sparky402 said:


> How are the outlets downstream protected if there is no ground. We have to replace allthe outlets with gfi.



A ground is not needed for a GFCI to operate.


----------



## reddog552 (Oct 11, 2007)

*Are U VideoJoe Knows*



sparky402 said:


> How are the outlets downstream protected if there is no ground. We have to replace allthe outlets with gfi.


 This is what GFI are desinged to do when NO ground is present


----------



## Joe Tedesco (Mar 25, 2007)

Joe Tedesco said:


> DIY DEATH WISH Video Link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D5ol5XKjKQo


Here is more information for the DIY GUY

http://drewcolyer.files.wordpress.com/2012/01/colyer_resume2.pdf


Joe Tedesco


----------



## sparky402 (Oct 15, 2013)

480sparky said:


> A ground is not needed for a GFCI to operate.


I was always under the understanding that all had to be replaced to a GFI. Im glad i know now because im about to need to do it


----------



## newbi (Dec 17, 2011)

reddog552 said:


> This is what GFI are desinged to do when NO ground is present


A GFI is looking for a difference of 5 ma between the hot and neutral. If 5 ma or more the the GFI trips. No ground needed.


----------



## sparky402 (Oct 15, 2013)

480sparky said:


> A ground is not needed for a GFCI to operate.


Does that mean i can just use a gfi breaker and label outlets as no ground


----------



## pudge565 (Dec 8, 2007)

sparky402 said:


> Does that mean i can just use a gfi breaker and label outlets as no ground


Yes, but much cheaper to simply replace one outlet with a GFCI than it is to use a breaker.


----------



## newbi (Dec 17, 2011)

sparky402 said:


> Does that mean i can just use a gfi breaker and label outlets as no ground


I have to ask, do you have a code book ?


----------



## sparky402 (Oct 15, 2013)

pudge565 said:


> Yes, but much cheaper to simply replace one outlet with a GFCI than it is to use a breaker.


Im not sure i want to go through the hassle of finding all of the first outlets


----------



## pudge565 (Dec 8, 2007)

sparky402 said:


> Im not sure i want to go through the hassle of finding all of the first outlets


Well if your client is fine with you charging more to be lazy its fine.


----------



## sparky402 (Oct 15, 2013)

pudge565 said:


> Well if your client is fine with you charging more to be lazy its fine.


Its a guy thats flipping a house and they tore out walls and just cut wires tore out switches and re did kitchen and then patched and painted before he called me to do the electrical


----------



## pudge565 (Dec 8, 2007)

sparky402 said:


> Its a guy thats flipping a house and they tore out walls and just cut wires tore out switches and re did kitchen and then patched and painted before he called me to do the electrical


Then by all means bleed him dry for making your life harder. Do you not own a circuit tracer?


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

reddog552 said:


> Go to Utube search VIDEO JOE Knowes This guy has 1000+ DIY videos*.I think we need to flag his electrical posts* 10+ All are unaceptical electrical practices.


done



> * Report this video *
> 
> Thank you for submitting your report. Here is the information we received from you:
> * Issue reported: *
> ...


----------



## sparky402 (Oct 15, 2013)

pudge565 said:


> Then by all means bleed him dry for making your life harder. Do you not own a circuit tracer?


Circuit tracer isnt gonna tell me what outlet is first


----------



## pudge565 (Dec 8, 2007)

sparky402 said:


> Circuit tracer isnt gonna tell me what outlet is first


I never said it would but it would damn well help. I doubt it takes that much time to find the first receptacle in a string. Then again I don't do resi so take it for what it's worth.


----------



## sparky402 (Oct 15, 2013)

pudge565 said:


> I never said it would but it would damn well help. I doubt it takes that much time to find the first receptacle in a string. Then again I don't do resi so take it for what it's worth.


Just tryin to get done and out of there


----------



## CADPoint (Jul 5, 2007)

I have selective listening, I'm wasting time. I had to go back and re-hear,
both Hot and Negative & Hot to Silver; Negative to Gold....

What a tool!


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

Does it really matter which wire goes to which screw?


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

five.five-six said:


> Does it really matter which wire goes to which screw?


I will take it that you are serious. Yes, it does matter. Not for operational purposes, but for proper install and future safe troubleshooting.


----------



## CADPoint (Jul 5, 2007)

For as many years that I lived at the coast, I never went trolling!


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

To me, black is a lot closer to the color of the green screw than it is to the gold screw. Is it ok if I wire the black wire to the green screw and the the bare wire to the screw that is colored to look like it?


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

five.five-six said:


> To me, black is a lot closer to the color of the green screw than it is to the gold screw. Is it ok if I wire the black wire to the green screw and the the bare wire to the screw that is copper colored?


As long as you do it in California. Come on, we know you're kidding.:thumbsup:


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

Lol..


----------



## Shock-Therapy (Oct 4, 2013)

The time it took to watch the video and then read this thread is gone forever. A part of my life that has been wasted and can never be used for doing something productive. Like burning bugs with a magnifying glass.


----------



## Shock-Therapy (Oct 4, 2013)

Kid watches youtube video on how to change plug. Gets plug, makes own video. :thumbup:


----------



## Shock-Therapy (Oct 4, 2013)

Over and over the cycle continues until a state of total idiocracy occurs.


----------



## pudge565 (Dec 8, 2007)

RIVETER said:


> I will take it that you are serious. Yes, it does matter. Not for operational purposes, but for proper install and future safe troubleshooting.


Actually for safe operation it does, double insulated tools with polarized plugs rely on proper install.


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm surprised he didn't put a jumper between the ground and negative.


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

sparky970 said:


> I'm surprised he didn't put a jumper between the ground and negative.


 
negative ?????? :001_huh:


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

oldtimer said:


> negative ?????? :001_huh:


Right, the negative he put on the gold screw. :laughing:


----------



## theloop82 (Aug 18, 2011)

Just so any of the GFCI replacing a wire receptacle guys know, most of the new GFCI "smartlock" style receptacles wont reset unless the gfci has a ground attached. So you cant just find the first receptacle in the circuit, install the GFCI and have it work.

The workaround I have done before is to install all the GFCI's below the panel and redirect the original 2 wire romex into the load side in that box, and then run a new 3 wire home run back to the panel where ground is available. Plus this saves you the hassle of having to pull out furniture or find the receptacle that is tripped out in the field.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

sparky970 said:


> I'm surprised he didn't put a jumper between the ground and negative.


negative????? Is this dc?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

theloop82 said:


> Just so any of the GFCI replacing a wire receptacle guys know, most of the new GFCI "smartlock" style receptacles wont reset unless the gfci has a ground attached............


Since when?


----------



## theloop82 (Aug 18, 2011)

480sparky said:


> Since when?


I dont know, i just know the levitons i got from home depot wouldn't reset until i landed a ground on them, so I came up with a work around. Maybe they were crappy homeowner grade ones or something. I noticed they didnt come with the usual "no equipment ground" stickers like the supply house ones do either. Your mileage may vary. 

Either way its still nice having them all out at the panel.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

theloop82 said:


> I dont know, i just know the levitons i got from home depot wouldn't reset until i landed a ground on them, so I came up with a work around. Maybe they were crappy homeowner grade ones or something. I noticed they didnt come with the usual "no equipment ground" stickers like the supply house ones do either. Your mileage may vary.
> 
> Either way its still nice having them all out at the panel.



I haven't installed anything Leviton in years. P&S never has that problem.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Shock-Therapy said:


> Over and over the cycle continues until a state of total idiocracy occurs.


Indeed

In fact the DIY'ers can run all manner of dwelling related biz under the guise of handyman fueling that cycle

They even build big box stores as a mecca for any of them , and additionally train them on site

In short, they can repair,sell, train, and engage in almost every level of home owner repair, as well as have their hired maint men fiddle with just about _every _commercial or industrial electrical installation

Almost every state has a kings castle directive allowing for this, & almost every licensing state has maint men grey areas

But the best part most of the above is on the _up & up legal , can do_, with the greater possibility of bureaucratic intervention in the event of multiple fatality or morbidity coming down on the guys who spend their time to actually obtain a license through inclusion of NEC doctrine the real perps will never read

In short, we're being penalized for having a license by proxy of this _(as the cia calls it) _backburn effect

will the real idiots please stand up?
~CS~


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

theloop82 said:


> I dont know, i just know the levitons i got from home depot wouldn't reset until i landed a ground on them, so I came up with a work around. Maybe they were crappy homeowner grade ones or something. I noticed they didnt come with the usual "no equipment ground" stickers like the supply house ones do either. Your mileage may vary.
> 
> Either way its still nice having them all out at the panel.


Just talked to a Leviton rep.... he said the presence of a grounding conductor is not needed to reset a GFCI.


----------



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)

I was going to say....are we talking about handbags now but you spoiled it. :laughing:


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

480sparky said:


> Just talked to a Leviton rep.... he said the presence of a grounding conductor is not needed to reset a GFCI.


So I just tried it and the GFCI worked fine. 
I installed using step 7B and read procedure C and then stuck the stickers on the bottom my boot.


----------



## g-alberta (Dec 1, 2012)

"why do i keep getting shocked when i replace this bulb? honey i think the lamp is broken."

que him spending 2 hours taking apart the lamp trying to "fix" it


----------



## theloop82 (Aug 18, 2011)

480sparky said:


> Just talked to a Leviton rep.... he said the presence of a grounding conductor is not needed to reset a GFCI.


Leviton Rep:RING RING "Hello, Leviton"

480sparky: "Hey this is 480sparky, I think this guy on the internet is full of s***, do you now or have you ever needed a to land a ground on a GFCI to get it to reset"

Leviton Rep: "Nope never." (hangs up) "I should have went to college."

I kid, i kid. So I'm wrong, I'll admit it, but there was a job where I tried two GFCI's (home depot bubble box specials, leviton) in the same spot with no ground and neither would reset. I checked my line and load, i checked my hot and neutral (neutral against a known ground) and the damn thing would not reset but when i stuck it down at the panel with a ground going right to the bus they both reset fine. Guess it was magic.

Electrician Talk: Where if you are wrong, you will find out shortly.:thumbup:


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Wirenuting said:


> So I just tried it and the GFCI worked fine.
> I installed using step 7B and read procedure C and then stuck the stickers on the bottom my boot.


You're going to get kicked outta the man club if you keep reading directions WNing....

~CS~


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

chicken steve said:


> You're going to get kicked outta the man club if you keep reading directions WNing.... ~CS~


I know, I feel like such a hack. 
If I stick my tongue in a keyless will I be redeemed?


----------



## Gnome (Dec 25, 2013)

Leaving aside all the home handyman common mistakes:


not hooking up the ground (at least he didn't loop back the neutral)
installing a 5-20R on what is likely a 15A circuit
not screwing down the unused terminal screws in a metal box
leaving way too much conductor bare
What really chaps me on a ostensively DIY instructional video is his cavalier treatment of the working danger. He neglects to show verification that the breaker actually shut off that outlet; not even with a lamp let alone a tic tester. And then he neglects to test the installation with a plug tester to verify correct polarity.



Dan Wheeler said:


> At least he tightened the screw onto the wire.
> 
> Had one customer who asked why there receptacle burnt up.
> Removed it from wall and the screws were all the way out and wires just hooked onto them.
> What do you say? "Some moron didn't do it right the first time?"


And wrapped it the right way even thought the receptacle he was taking off went the wrong way. Not sure if that was luck or limited skill.


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

How many people besides myself reported this video to youtube as dangerous? And yet is is still hosted


----------



## Magoo5150 (Mar 1, 2007)

Simply amazing DIY hackery. I am so glad I stay in the industrial sector. Even though I sometimes run across stuff like this in industry, dealing with the magnitude of equipment we deal with, this guy would have been a "crispy critter" long ago.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

chicken steve said:


> You're going to get kicked outta the man club if you keep reading directions WNing.... ~CS~


Don't worry, I really only looked at the pictures, But I swear I bought it for the articles.


----------

